# Can't connect to CVS



## pkubaj (Mar 27, 2012)

I've tried various servers and it always says

```
Rejected by server: Access limit exceeded; try again late
```
no matter what server I use. I haven't upgraded my sources for quite a while, so it's quite strange. Does anyone have such an issue at the moment?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2012)

Run the update at a different time. For some reason everybody always wants to do this at the same time. That overloads the servers resulting in the message you got.


----------

